# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Censura en el foro

## Awin

Hoy han cerrado un post que decía:

"Buenas alguien podria decirme donde comprar este efecto porque vivo en bs as aregntina y en ninguna tienda de magia que conozca lo tienen. muchas gracias.

Les dejo un link para los que quieran verlo que esta muy muy bueno ya que con un solo gimmick se pueden lograr 3 efectos increibles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1vd1...eature=related" [Lordi94]



Lo ha cerrado Pulgas porque dice que hay normas que respetar como por ejemplo, hacer publicidad de otras tiendas. Pero ¿y si no lo tienen en Tiendamagia? Pues si, debes de callarte y no ayudar a un miembro. La verdad que la censura en este foro se da demasiado, y ademas tanto que se dice que esto es un foro para aprender y orientar a los principiantes (y a los no tanto). Pues yo creo que es una excusa para vender y vender, porque si no esa norma no existiría. 

Solo eso, tenia que decir lo que pensaba, ya que me parece un foro muy majete, solo que existen algunas cosas que no me parecen bien.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

yo creo que si de alguna manera este foro pertenece a tiendamagia no mas normal es que no se pueda hacer publicidad de otras tiendas
ademas por MP no creo que haya problema en decirla a alguien una tienda

----------


## Chaoz

ademas, creo recordar que cuando te creas la cuenta te dice lo de ¿acepta usted las normas... bla bla bla bla? Si no las has leido bien y le das a aceptar pues macho, es desinformacion. Pero si, en las reglas lo dice bien clarito que no se puede hacer propaganda de otras tiendas. 

De todas formas como te apunta Lawrence si alguien te manda un privado nadie te va a poner problemas. El hilo esta cerrado si, pero no borrado para que si alguien te quiere ayudar por privado que lo haga.

Censura segun el DRAE "Dictamen y juicio que se hace o da acerca de una obra o escrito de manera arbitraria". Yo en este caso no veo arbitrariedad, si no la aplicacion de unas normas que se supone como usuario has leido (el desconocimiento de la ley no exime de su cumplimiento  :Wink1: )

Ademas, que no es grave leñe! no le des vueltas y sigue googleando que asi se encuentra todo.

Un saludo y no dejes que cosas asi te desanimen.

----------


## Pulgas

Estimado amigo Awin: 
Empecemos desde el principio.
En primer lugar fíjate que *tu perfil dice que vives en Madrid*, aunque luego, en el hilo, comentas que *eres bonaerense* ¿?
magiapotagia.com es un foro auspiciado por un establecimiento comercial y, como tal, incluye sus propias normas, entre las que figura el no dar publicidad a establecimientos comerciales diferentes. Eso es algo que ya sabís (o debías saber) al registrarte, pues está en las normas que digiste haber leído y aceptado en el momento de darte de alta.
Hablar de censura porque se hagan cumplir las normas que voluntariamente has asumido tiene poco sentido: te contradices tú mismo.
Por otro lado, el espíritu de la moderación no quiere ir por la línea de cerrar hilos, o eliminar frases que nos parecen que atentan contra el espíritu del foro, sino crear un espacio donde, dentro del compromiso que todos adquirimos, podamos debatir y dialogar. Siento que te dé la impresión de que no lo conseguimos. Te aseguro que lo hacemos lo mejor que sabemos.
En cuanto a dónde puedes adquirir un artículo que no esté disponible en el establecimiento patrocinador, supongo que dominas internet, que tienes acceso a google y que no te costará mucho dar con la respuesta acertada. De no ser así, lo único que te indicamos es que este no es el lugar adecuado para hacer ese tipo de consultas. Si lo entiendes, perfecto. Si no lo comprendes, no encuentro otras palabras más acertadas para explicártelo (lo siento, soy así de torpe).
Ojalá tu concepto sobre el foro y la censura cambie a medida que nos vayas conociendo un poco mejor.
Un saludo.

Pdta.: Siento haber repetido algunas de las cosas que ha comentado chaoz: nuestros mensajes se solaparon.

----------


## Pulgas

He de hacer una rectificación parcial a mi comentario anterior. El hilo que cerré no lo abrió Awin, como malinterpreté en el momento de contestar, sino otro usuario que sí es argentino.
*Pido disculpas por este error.*

En cualquier caso me reafirmo en *la obligación de todos los miembros de magiapotagia.com de conocer las normas del foro* y rogaría que no se considere como censura lo que es el cumplimiento de un compromiso aceptado en el momento de efectuar el registro.

----------


## Magnano

> En cualquier caso me reafirmo en *la obligación de todos los miembros de magiapotagia.com de conocer las normas del foro* y rogaría que no se considere como censura lo que es el cumplimiento de un compromiso aceptado en el momento de efectuar el registro.


En teoria nos las debemos de leer al registrarnos, ¿no?

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Sobre las Normas, no todas nos convencen y personalmente de esta opino que es, hasta comercialmente un error" pero donde hay patron no manda marinero, si estoy en el foro es por que el conjunto me satisface, por tanto debo aceptar todas las normas si no siempre se puede buscar otro foro que seguro que haberlos hailos

Saludos

----------


## pableton

Yo estoy con Pep en que cuando algo no está y no hay perspectiva de que vaya a estar en Tienda Magia, recomendar otra tienda donde sí lo tienen sería una muy buena decisión comercial.

A mí, alguna vez, en Mag*** Est****, Encarnita me ha dicho "búscalo en Internet" o en tal tienda de Barcelona. 

No hablo de infringir normas del foro, sino de ampliarlas de una forma sutil.

----------


## Ming

> A mí, alguna vez, en Mag*** Est****, Encarnita me ha dicho "búscalo en Internet" o en tal tienda de Barcelona.


Tu mismo ya has nombrado otra tienda, y de esta misma manera se ha hecho un montón de veces. Que aunque haya veces que lo parezca esto no es una dictadura.
Si llegas al hilo antes que un MOD pues lo dices con esteriscos, sino pues MP, que nadie se va a morir por ello; y, sino, hay un montón de foros donde tienes una lista de tiendas donde mirar, donde preguntar (sin violar las normas) o... google, más fácil imposible  :Wink1:

----------


## Awin

Claro yo lo decia precisamente por facilitar las cosas. Entiendo que no se haga publicidzad, pero hasta tal punto?? Yo estoy de acuerdo con Pep "si estoy en el foro es por que el conjunto me satisface" si no, no estaría. En cunato a las normas claro que me las he leido. De hecho me las volví a leer antes de escribir el post. Lo que pasa que con estas cosas aporto mi sugerencias por las cuales yo creo que el foro mejoraria.

Y hablaba de censura previa debido a esa norma. Nada más.

Pues eso que solamente queria mejorar el foro.

Abrazos!

----------


## pableton

Ming, no evidencies mi trampa subrepticia de citar otra tienda, jo.

----------


## oskiper

Es un tema que ha sido debatido muchas veces en el foro. 

Hay temas que se pueden tocar por MP sin problemas. Créanme que todas las normas del foro han sido pensadas. Es muy difícil tomar decisiones que afectan a miles de usuarios con pensamientos diferentes y esta desición puntual tiene sobradas bases para existir.

siempre habrá listillos.

----------


## Awin

> siempre habrá listillos.



Uy! no se en que tono diras eso, pero suena un poco mal...

----------


## ignoto

Además, aunque no se permita nombrar otras tiendas creo que nadie ha dicho nada de fabricantes.
¿No?

----------

